
Created a new site to help tech workers find the skills they're missing - JayKarimi
http://jobmego.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Hackrnws&utm_campaign=20160525
======
hdkmraf
I was shoehorned into "data science" some years ago. Ever since, I have been
looking for ways to get out (always wanted to play with HR or PR), but people
keep hiring me as a data scientist.

I filled in my skills and the first option it returns is "Data Scientist"...
Even robots won't let me go...

Anyway, are you guys using some classifier to return the fitness of the
seekers? I am guessing each skill represents a dimension, interesting stuff.

------
JayKarimi
My friend and I developed a site called jobmego. It's designed to help
jobseekers uncover the career paths that best utilize their skills. It also
identifies what skills they're missing for jobs they love.

Please check it out and let me know what you think.

